# HERE HE IS!! 15 inch Piraya from RONS!!



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Check him out...his eyes are a little milky from the rough travel to Rons house...but he was beautiful and his jaws were extremely massive!!!


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

and another...sorry for the large pics...if someone wants to shrink them..please do


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

another....


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

one more....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

looks nice but pics are so big i cant really see anything.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

well the second pic is the nicest when it comes to scale. sorry about the big pics but i dont know how to convert them to a smaller size


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

What a monster, Beautiful Fish


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

i posted these pics on predatoryfish.net and they are a good size to look at....perfect pics...check them out if you'd like...


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

What a monster.








What size tank?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

How much is Ron selling that RhomZilla???


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great Piraya awful pics...







!


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

thanks ass


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

i tried


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

great looking fish but the pics could be resized can u repost them at a smaller size sumtime?


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

i will try :nod:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

phishin06 said:


> i will try :nod:


 use photoshop to resize them. any image editor will do, make them 640x480 or 800x600


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

I dont have photo shop...can anyone else do this?


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

very nice how much was he


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

he was at an importers house....he isnt for sale right now...but he does have a hefty price tag on the clothes rack...well worth this beast


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Dam this Piraya is NICE NICE NICE


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> he was at an importers house....he isnt for sale right now...but he does have a hefty price tag on the clothes rack...well worth this beast


 very nice ..big....but how much was it fetching for?


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

big pics man...


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

nice fish, he's kinda small tho


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

Holy sh*t !What a goddess!
What are you feeding him/her ? quarter cows ?


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

woah that thing is massive!


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

Here they are resized. Awesome fish!!


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

largemouth...thanks bro!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nice P bro!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

hold shibby! awesome man!

im jealous


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

OMG I wish I could get a fish like that to shoal with my 2" Rhom.







J/k That is one beautiful fish, nice pick up man


----------

